# turning calfs back to pasture



## Triplecreek (Oct 5, 2012)

About 6 weeks ago i had a cow have twin calfs i have been bottle feeding one for 6 weeks now for the last 2 evenings she has not taken the bottle but eats fine in the morning is 6 weeks to early to turn her back out to the mother and other calf or do i need wait longer


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Couldn't the calf have both bottle and pasture? Can't imagine confining a healthy calf for 6 weeks. 

If it's never actually been out in the pasture for that long, I'd be really mindful of it being frightened, etc., when all of a sudden turned loose with others. Guess some of it will depend on your type of fencing and how large your pasture is.


----------



## Triplecreek (Oct 5, 2012)

It's possible it could have bottle and pasture,i just have about 2 weeks ago got it thru the scouring stage but its back to normal now. As far as the fencing i have barb wire all around and right now it would only be running on about a 12 acre pasture


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

If this calf has been seperated and not nurseing the cow for 6 weeks the chances of this cow claiming the calf are small and grass alone is not sufficient. If I got the seperation part wrong, disreguard.


----------



## Triplecreek (Oct 5, 2012)

It was rejected at birth she had twins.Whats the correct age i should start weaning her from the bottle and trying to get her to the pasture i have heard from 6 weeks to 12 weeks


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think it is a bit young to completely wean the calf.
If it is not taking a bottle, chances are good its still feeling sick. 

I have never met a healthy bottle calf that would self-wean at 6 weeks old.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

I've no personal experience with bottle babies, so I think you should rethink your plans with advice from those that have raised them successfully. Sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The longer you can get milk into that calf the better off she will do. She will grow faster and stronger.
At LEAST 8 weeks til you wean her, and that is if you know she is eating grain good and grazing plenty.

It takes a bit of time for a calfs rumen to adjust to eating only pasture. 


Why is she not taking her PM bottle? That is highly suspect.


----------



## Triplecreek (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm not sure she seems to be full and just doesn't want the bottle tonight she sucked for a couple of minutes and turned away but she has plenty of energy and is acting normal


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

at 6 weeks even if your grass is extraordinarily lush you will do no good for it, it's rumen is nowhere near developed enough to extract all the nutrients it needs to grow properly from pasture alone.
Pasture alone is no good for any calf up to around 5 or 6 months. Some will disagree but I'll stand by it. It's not a matter of the rumen adjusting to pasture, it's a matter of the rumen actually developing enough to digest grass properly.
Feeding 2-3 pounds a day of a good calf starter grain will go a long way towards getting that rumen growing. Hay and grass do not do the same job.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I think it is a bit young to completely wean the calf.
> If it is not taking a bottle, chances are good its still feeling sick.
> 
> I have never met a healthy bottle calf that would self-wean at 6 weeks old.


 I have only been doing this for a couple years now but I've never met a calf that self weaned... LOL


----------



## Triplecreek (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank everyone for you help i think after looking tonight she is taking more of her calf starter than i thought she was plus she also took her bottle tonight better than days before.I been around cattle all my life but just recently purchased some of my own trying to get started and this is first experience raising a twin that was rejected.once again thank everyone for responding i'm sure i will have more questions as i go.


----------

